# avoir beau + infinitif



## axximedes

Salve a tutti,

il gruppo: avoir beau + inf nella frase:

 " ils ont beau être des professionnels chevronnés, ils ont beau avoir chanté sur des nombreuses scènes internationales, cela ne les empêche pas de redouter le contact avec le public"

come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano? 

La mia versione:

comunque siano professionali provetti, comunque abbiano cantato ....

Qualcuno de voi conosce la forma corretta di quest'espressione di concessione in italiano?
Grazie


----------



## Gattafee

Ciao axximedes,

"avoir beau" + inf si traduce con "per quanti" + cong.

Per quanto siano dei professionisti provetti, per quanto abbiano cantato ...


----------



## axximedes

Grazie Gattafee

io l'avevo tradotto dal inglese "no matter how..."

Salut!


----------



## Necsus

Be', la costruzione 'avere un bel' esiste anche in italiano, con il significato di 'fare qualcosa inutilmente' (Treccani):
_avere un bel dire_, _un bel fare_, parlare, agire inutilmente: _hanno un bel dire costoro_, _ma nessuno li ascolta_; _avremo un bel darci da fare_, _non otterremo nulla_. 
Nella tua frase direi che più giusto renderlo con _'per quant*o*'_ indicato da Gattafee, oppure con _nonostante_: "nonostante siano... nonostante abbiano... temono comunque il contatto con il pubblico".


----------



## matoupaschat

Però, dato che le espressioni 'avere un bel' e 'avoir beau' non combaciano quasi mai, è meglio usare una dipendente retta da  'nonostante', 'benché', 'sebbene' o 'per quanto' (per i francofoni: , 'quanto' è variabile se collegato con un sostantivo).
E il semplice 'comunque' mi sembra perfetto per rendere l'usatissimo "tu as beau dire=de toute façon".


----------



## axximedes

Merci a tous pour vos commentaires.
A bientôt.


----------

